# Kyosho factory store in Signapore



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Im not a Kyosho guy, but I thought yall might think this was interesting. I found a Kyosho factory store in Signapore yesterday. It is all Kyosho except some futaba radio gear, novak motor/esc combos and losi esc/motor combos. The employees all work for Kyosho. I showed them some videos on Youtube of the Houston area tracks and they were amazed at what we are doing with the cars in general...not just Kyosho. They especially couldnt believe the quad out at the River track.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Throw that truggy in your carry on and bring it back for me!!!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

wily said:


> I showed them some videos on Youtube of the Houston area tracks and they were amazed at what we are doing with the cars in general...not just Kyosho. They especially couldnt believe the quad out at the River track.


They are probably amazed cause you showed them tracks with actual dirt and they are used to racing on tracks made from concrete, bricks, maybe patches of grass and gravel.....btw you sure your working


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Ha*



killerkustoms said:


> They are probably amazed cause you showed them tracks with actual dirt and they are used to racing on tracks made from concrete, bricks, maybe patches of grass and gravel.....btw you sure your working


Texas has world famous dirt.....Haha.. from all the cow poop......


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

btw you sure your working[/QUOTE said:


> So far recovering from the 23hr flight. We bought a company with offices here and are replacing their computers. All the fun starts tomorrow.
> 
> On a side note, they have offices in Hawaii!!!!!


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

wily said:


> So far recovering from the 23hr flight. We bought a company with offices here and are replacing their computers. All the fun starts tomorrow.
> 
> On a side note, they have offices in Hawaii!!!!!


Nice, something similar to what I just did, Flew out to Minnesota, to convert our telephony system from Cisco to Avaya.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya that 23hr flight stinks. Hope you flew business class or up. Coach on that trans pacific is a but cramper. Have fun Will!


----------



## darthwader82 (Aug 30, 2011)

I lived in Singapore for five years great place I miss it. U gota eat at newton circus pepper crab and stingray. Where's that shop ar. Remember newtons circus.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Beautiful city! We just got back from jumbo.....the pepper crab was awesome!


----------



## darthwader82 (Aug 30, 2011)

Man I'm jealous. I miss it. I got into rc cars there. Everything was expensive though.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I love it. Now I can claim that the Rive Track is internationally admired.


----------



## darthwader82 (Aug 30, 2011)

Try and eat some sting ray the way.they do it there is unreal it should come with some peanut.hot saucemmmmmmm mmmm. If u could id give u a hundred to bring me one pepper crab and one singray no joke.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey Wily - NOV sure is busy these days - My wife is wrapping up her trip to Dubai right now.


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Are you hiring!!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

ya when i first saw Singapore it seemed like a super modern city. Like a pic from Star Trek.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

One thing ive figured out over the years, is that Kyosho make one of EVERYTHING!


----------

